# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Do I need a PCT for Anadrol cycle?

## DIESELPOWER127

Hey Guys,

This is my first time using steroids so I would appreciate all the advice I can get. I want to do this right!

I am 22yrs old Male. 205lbs, 6`4, I have been working out hard for about 8 years now and lift 5-6 times a week.

I will be doing my first cycle with Anadrol -50/Thai-50. I will be taking 50-150mg/day for 4-6 weeks as recommended. My question is should I be using a PCT after this cycle to keep my growth? If so what is recommended for a cycle like this? 

I have been hearing a lot of mixed answers about this so thanks in advance.

----------


## baseline_9

Have you done any research at all?

How did you decide to use Anadrol only for your first cycle....


Stick around an educate yourself using the info that can be found on this board

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

I have done research but like I said this is my first time.

I decided on Anadrol because I am getting close to the end of a bulking phase and want to put on muscle quick. Looks like I should use a PCT because I don't want to lose my gains.

I am a beginner and am still doing research but If you could give me advice and guidance it would help me a lot.

----------


## baseline_9

Firstly I think your weight is a little low for your height unless your Body fat is very low

Do you know your body fat?


I recommend you head over to the nutrition and workout sections and get some help there....


As far as a first cycle, Anadrol only is a very poor choice for many reasons that you will soon learn if you sick around...


Test only is the best way to go for a first cycle....

----------


## baseline_9

Double Post

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

Yes I have very low body fat maybe 10-12% if that. I am a boxer so I used to fight at 175lbs. I am way up now because I am taking a break to bulk up so I can move up in class. I have moved up to 205lbs since mid July.

I am aware that anadrol is an oral steroid and is very toxic, but from my research it is great for putting on mass quick. I am willing to take a risk for only 4 weeks to see. 

I am also willing to learn and take advice, If you believe Test would be better for me I will certainly consider this instead.

----------


## baseline_9

> Yes I have very low body fat maybe 10-12% if that. I am a boxer so I used to fight at 175lbs. I am way up now because I am taking a break to bulk up so I can move up in class. I have moved up to 205lbs since mid July.
> 
> I am aware that anadrol is an oral steroid and is very toxic, but from my research it is great for putting on mass quick. I am willing to take a risk for only 4 weeks to see. 
> 
> I am also willing to learn and take advice,* If you believe Test would be better for me I will certainly consider this instead*.


Im not feeding you misinformation bro....

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

I`m looking for help and your above answer does nothing to help me. I am asking these questions for a reason because I want to be the best I can be and do it right. I joined this forum for advice on this stuff...your the expert not me. That`s why I`m here.

Please give me some info I can work with. 

What is so bad about anadrol that makes you say it is a bad choice? 

Thanks.

----------


## baseline_9

> Stick around an educate yourself using the info that can be found on this board
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend you head over to the nutrition and workout sections and get some help there....
> 
> 
> As far as a first cycle, Anadrol only is a very poor choice for many reasons that you will soon learn if you sick around...
> 
> ...



That looks like good advise to me....


When utalising exogenous hormones such as Oxymetholone (anadrol) production of your natural testosterone will be supresed... The degree of supression will depend on dose, duration or a combination of the two... Thus why testosterone must be the base of _all_ cycles..

_Not all but for the most part this is the case_

If you suppress you natural production of testosterone and do not replace that with an exogenous form of testosterone you will suffer sides of low testosterone ...


I promise you if you stick around here you will be able to learn all you need to know to plan a good cycle and PCT...

Good Luck

----------


## ghettoboyd

i know you dont want to hear it bro but your only 22 and very green in the subject of aas and its effects on the hpta and endocrine system...id do more reasurch on cycleing, diet and pct before you make any decisions...if your going to do this do it right and learn this stuff first hand rather than expecting others to spoon feed you the info...good luck...

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

Thanks, i`ll keep doing research.

----------

